
JSON Schema draft 07 release notes - inetknght
https://json-schema.org/draft-07/json-schema-release-notes.html
======
schoen
I think this link title is misleading. This isn't a revision of JSON but
rather a revision of JSON Schema, a language for writing grammars that can be
automatically validated.

JSON itself would not have if statements under this proposal, and indeed the
syntax of JSON wouldn't change in any way.

~~~
tlb
Thanks, title changed from "JSON draft 07 supports if/then/else" which would
have been a shocking development.

------
samirm
This seems like a step in the wrong direction :/

~~~
schoen
I think this would be a very harmful change to JSON, but fortunately it turns
out to be a change to JSON Schema, where it shouldn't really be a problem. (I
think it's not a langsec concern because I think the same kinds of parsers
should be able to validate data against these grammars with or without the if
statement... depending on what kinds of state can be used in the condition,
maybe.)

~~~
samirm
Oh you're right, thank you for pointing that out.

